# Spraying is driving me crazy !! Any ideas?? Please



## TESSANN (May 1, 2013)

Hi there,

I am new to the forum and am hoping someone can help me with the exasperation I am feeling with my cat's, Woody, spraying !!

He is a four year old Ragdoll, so very laid back and chilled, so relaxed about everything and don't believe he is spraying because he is 'stressed' We foster kittens for the local animal rescue centre and he loves having them and is like a surrogate mother to them, he even sleeps with them if he can !! We kept one of the foster kittens and they are like 'blood brothers' and are the very best of pals. 

Woody was introduced into our house as a kitten when we had dogs, so he is used to dogs too.

He is neutured and has been checked by the vet who is also at a loss as to why Woody is spraying as there seems to be no behaviour issues or health issues.

I have tried various sprays/medications etc, been extra nice to him, not being cross when he sprays etc etc, but he still sprays !!!!! 

I am literally at my wits end with him, I am having to watch him 24/7. There is no pattern to it, he just sprays whenever he wants to, he can come in from outside (he is only allowed in the garden we have cat proofed it, but he makes no attempt to get out the garden now) and then he will spray. He just does it whenever he wants to!!!

Despite being advised not to, I am trying the last resort of rubbing his nose in it, telling him off and putting him outside.

Help !!!!!

Rosemary


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Please don't rub his nose it in, that's just cruel. 

I think it does have something to do with the fosters, he is marking his territory and making it known this is his place. Doesn't mean stress necessarily.

Have you consulted a behaviourist?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Is he always spraying in the same places? What are you cleaning it with? Assuming that you're cleaning correctly, I had a friend whose stud boy always used to spray up her fridge even after neutering, nowhere else. She tipped a show litter tray on its side and let him spray to his heart's content.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Cats are odd...you can't always begin to guess what causes them stress. One of my boys is SO laid back and chilled out, but a few weeks back, suddenly stopped weeing...that's right, not cystitis, not crystals, not a tumour, scan showed NO ABNORMALITIES at all. After a week+ at the vet on and off a catheter I was told he had to have a sex change operation as he had got himself into a state of stress/panic when it was time to wee. He would then tense up his penis so much that not a drop came out. So the end of the penis had to be removed to make a wider space for the urine to come out. All to do with stress which I for one cannot see, nor guess the cause of. You could try the plug-ins or Zylkene, both of which have a calming effect. Zylkene certainly has. . Vet said to me it could most likely be stress of sharing the house with other cats, but like yours, he adores them, one especially and became totally stressed after the op when I had him in the spare room to keep him quiet...he howled and scratched the paint off the door so eventually let him out and he calmed down.


----------



## TESSANN (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

Dont worry I am not literally rubbing his nose in it, I just show him it and talk sternly too him and put him outside, and I only do it if I catch him doing it, not after the event.

No I haven't tried a behavourist, that is something to consider. He was spraying before the kittens arrived so cant be anything to do with them. We don't have kittens continually, only when necessary, and he still sprays when they are not here. To be honest I cant remember when it started, it seems he has always sprayed

He sprays everywhere, not just in one spot. The vet gave me a cleaning product which was useless but I have found a product today called Urine Off, which some have had success with so hopefully that may help.

Sorry to hear about the trauma of your cat Calivne, you are right cats are odd at times, I have never heard your situation before. Zylkene didn't have any effect either.

Thanks for your replies I do appreciate the advice and suggestions


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Would you consider Tardak or a Supreleron implant? Expensive, but very successful if the spraying is due to high testosterone levels which can be easily tested for.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Tessann, sorry to hear of your problem. I do understand that having a chronic sprayer in the house can be exasperating, having been in the same position myself in the past. 

In the case of my cat I adopted him at the age of 15, and he had been an only cat living in one home all his life (his owner died), so I assumed his behaviour was due to all the upheaval, and adjustment he went through. I did manage to get his spraying a bit more under control over time, but never managed to get him to stop altogether. 

The problem with your cat is he has been spraying indoors for so long it has now become an ingrained habit, and it will be hard to break. It may be that all you can do now is to manage the situation as best as possible. 

It is unusual to find a neutered male cat spraying indoors when he is the only cat in the household - as you mention he was when it first started. 
What age did you get him neutered? If later than normal, it could be he'd
already established a pattern of entire tom-cat behaviour that was not changed when he was neutered. 

One thing that helped with my cat was to allow him 24/7 unhindered access through the catflap. He never went further than the garden, so he was always safe. Do you allow your cat to come and go as he pleases ?
As a result my cat usually limited his spraying to the back door on the way out, and against the washing machine on the way in. Both places were easy to clean with Urine Off, or surgical spirit.

After he had sprayed a few times on the doormat at night I put a small size litter tray there as a deterrent, and he stopped spraying in that spot. So it is worth doing that in the places he sprays where it is not easy to clean up urine. But he won't use the litter tray as a toilet, its presence will just stop him spraying there. 

Even though he likes the kittens I would have thought their presence 
would make his spraying worse, as it is of course territorial behaviour. But if you say it makes no difference then fair enough.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

TESSANN said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Dont worry I am not literally rubbing his nose in it, I just show him it and talk sternly too him and put him outside, and I only do it if I catch him doing it, not after the event.
> 
> <snip>


He still won't understand what this is about, and it could increase his stress.

I agree that cleaning really well is essential. Wash with a warm solution of biological laundry liquid or powder (a microfibre cloth is good to use, put it in the washing machine straight afterwards) and then once dry wipe over with surgical spirit if it won't damage the surface.

I also think a behaviourist is worth considering. No idea where you are so can't advise on where to find one, but in the UK there is a professional body for them.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, Carly makes a good point It could all be due to abnormal high testosterone levels (even though he has been neutered). It'd be a jolly good idea to get his levels tested.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

It occurs to me that you don't say how long he has been doing this, but presumably it's relatively recently. I've heard that cats mature socially somewhere from 2 to 4 years old, and maybe that is what has happened. Or, there has been some change outside that is making him feel insecure. Still think a behaviourist is worth trying.


----------



## TESSANN (May 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies and suggestions, I appreciate all your help.

He has been doing it for a long time now so am going to explore all avenues suggested.

Thanks again and best wishes
Rosemary


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I suspect things can be improved, but AFAIK the longer he has been doing it the longer it will take to modify the behaviour. Good luck, let us know what you try and how it goes.


----------



## TESSANN (May 1, 2013)

Oh boy !!!! I can't believe it !!! Spraying has improved 98% !!!

When we first had Woody as a kitten, he was neutered at six months and he lived with our two dogs. He used the litter tray and eventually didn't need one and he used to go outside, so we removed the litter trays from the house.

I can't remember when he started spraying bt it is as though he has always done it, sometimes more than others !! 

When we started to foster kittens last year we had litter trays all around the house. We kept one of the kittens, Snowy, so litter trays were still around, however, not so many of them. Eventually as Snowy got used to going outside, we reduced the number of litter trays down to just two, in discreet places around the house.

Taking the advice you guys suggested, I have put down more litter trays, particularly in the area he sprays, and I just can't believe the difference. Woody actually uses the tray instead of spraying !!! 

It is only 48 hours, so early days I know but hopefully we may have found the solution.

Of course the next problem is how do I hide all the litter trays around the place, not particularly nice to look at especially when visitors arrive !!! D'oh !!

Thanks everyone for your advice and support


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Very pleased to hear the good news Tessann:thumbup: I think you may have to leave the extra trays where you've put them, at least for the time being. If you start moving them around there is a danger he will go back to spraying again. 

The trays that you have put as deterrents can be the small size ones, so not too obtrusive really. ([email protected] do a small one in grey or beige, with a rim on). Just the main trays can be the full size sort. Better for visitors to get a glimpse of a few litter trays, than for their noses to be assaulted by the smell cat wee!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Even if he seems to welcome the kittens, it may be that they do make him feel stressed and it has evolved into a habit. I agree with an earlier poster that a behaviorist may be the answer.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Could go for something like this...not so obvious!
Hidden Cat Litter Box That Looks like a plant : Cat Litter Box Reviews


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Strikes me there could be a gap in the market here, for some enterprising person to start a business designing and marketing litter boxes disguised as something else more pleasing to the eye.  They would surely be of interest to all the cat slaves whose cats are indoors 24/7 with several litter trays.


----------



## TESSANN (May 1, 2013)

Update:

Well the litter box trick lasted about 48 hours !! D'oh !! So have endured it for another couple of weeks and finally took him back to the vets who gave him a thorough examination, physically all ok, just waiting for him to uriniate on the special litter so he can be tested for urine infection, but vet suspects he wont have one, that will be all ok. Vet agrees, he is not stressed, indeed during the thorough examination, Woody just purred away and lay quite happily, enjoying it all !!

Filled in questionaire for behavourist who is optimistic we can cure the spraying and vet is suggesting a trial of cat valium, assuming no urine infection present.

Vet checked his records and it seems he has been doning it since 2011 which is 'years' before we started fostering kittens. Vet is of the opinion that whatever it was that started the spraying has now gone, it is just a habit that we need to break.

At the moment I am being, 'extra extra nice' to Woody, even when he sprays, to try to mend some of the conflict we have between us at the moment. I have tried the 'extra nice' bit before, it worked, but for a short while only.

Of course, now he has some 'special litter' to wee in, he won't do it. We confined him to his own space last night with just the one litter tray, but nothing !! I bet he is sitting there laughing. I told the vet if he doesn't give Woody the valium, can I have it !!

Best wishes all
Rosemary


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Fingers crossed the behaviourist can crack the problem. Keep up posted!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear the spraying problem is as bad as ever Tessann. I think consulting a behaviourist is an excellent idea, as he/she can see your cat in his own environment and observe his behaviour. Always so much easier to diagnose the likely cause of the problem that way

I am sorry to hear your vet is thinking of prescribing diazepam (valium) for your cat. That is a heavy duty medicine, which can have unpleasant side effects in cats. It can cause disorientation, physical weakness and depresson. In some cats it can cause the opposite -- extreme hyperactivity. And given long term it can cause fatal liver disease, though this is rare. I would be unhappy to have one of my cats put on it, unless in exceptional circumstances such as treatment for epileptic seizures. 

In any case drugging your cat won't cure a behavioural problem, only mask it, and he will revert to his old behaviour as soon as you stop the valium. 
As I hope the vet would not be considering having him on valium permanently, I can't see the purpose in putting him on it at all, and tbh it probably would do you more good to take it than your cat


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The drugs might help, but only as part of a plan to change his behaviour. Zylkene works well for some cats, Feliway for others, but hang fire for now - the behaviourist will have their own ideas on this.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

OrientalSlave said:


> The drugs might help, but only as part of a plan to change his behaviour.


I was thinking tha Valium could be a diagnostic aid. If he stops spraying while on it, then the cause is almost certainly stress.

I had a neutered sprayer (an Oriental!) who was highly strung and sprayed his whole life. But definitely got worse when there were kittens around. He too was very paternal around the kittens, often carrying them around and always very happy to have them there. The extra spraying did seem due to their presence - it would be on windows, windowsills and external doors - so there was a protective territorial element to it, I think: "keeping the monsters away".


----------



## TESSANN (May 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your continued support.

I agree, the valium idea does seem a bit of a risk, I think the vet was trying to just throw in some suggestions. He did say he has had good results with it in other cats, but as you say, it could be risky. Will have to think about that one.

Interestingly, although I have done this approach before, being extra nice to him, which only worked for a short while, the past 24 hours of being over friendly to Woody, giving him treats when we meet, and making the effort to go to him, for a stroke and a chat, oh and a treat, seems to be working. He hasn't sprayed for a whole day, wow !!! Be interesting to see how long it lasts this time. 

Haven't been able to get a urine sample off him yet, d'oh !! Still working on that one.

Woody is a very aloof cat, almost a snob. He doesn't like to be picked up, and everything is on his own terms and he thinks he rules the house. My husband seems to think his spraying is in relation to his reaction to me. I am at home most of the day with him, only working part, part time, and hubby has noticed when I come home from work, he will spray. (although hubby never really notices when he does spray at other times, as he is at work all day!!) It could be it is Woody's way of telling me he is the boss.

Hopefully I can work it out for the good of all eventually.

Best wishes
Rosemary


----------



## TESSANN (May 1, 2013)

Just to let you know, we have seen the behavourist who seems to be of the opinion that Woody is marking his terrority, and it has become a habit. She asked lots of questions and the consultation was really quite useful.

The plan is to confine him to an area which he can have as his 'core terrority' with extra scratch pads (apparently when they scratch that is marking too, didn't know that), extra food and water stations, extra litter trays, sleeping areas etc, really something he can call his own!! And she strongly recommended the Feliway difusser, which although expensive, may just be working because he hasn't sprayed for two days, and I have managed to obtain a urine sample off him too. The beahvourist also said the sprays to deter spraying or mask the smell never work as good as the good old fashioned remedies. So I have a sprayer with biological powder and water mixed, a sprayer with plain water, and a sprayer with surgical spirits to clean up after any spraying. Again she confirmed the cleaning is vitally important. Not had to use it yet tho, !!!!

So, Woody is in the open plan kitchen/ dining room, with access to the conservatory and the garden, and so far, so good.

She did confirm, as some of you suggested, not to tell him off, but when he sprays, just pick him up and take him outside and tell him he is a good boy when outside. 

Cor, this cat is costing me a fortune, hope it all works.

Best wishes
Rosemary


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds like you have a good starting point. My only comment is that it's easier to mix up liquid biological washing detergent than powder!

Hopefully this will work out for you.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Tessann, very pleased to hear the behaviourist has been such a help.  I think they are worth every penny of what they charge for a consultation. 

Sounds like you have a good plan going for Woody. :thumbup1: Please update us with how things go?


----------

